# Your Best Drill



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

If you practice (correctly) you more than likely have a favorite drill. 

Mine is the feet together drill. For me it promotes good rhythm, tempo, and timing in my swing. It is basically my warm up swing. I have a problem sometimes of swinging too hard/fast for my own swing balance characteristics. With the two feet together drill, if I swing too hard/fast I lose my balance and make others think I might have been drinking to much. Can't have that. So from this position, as I warm up, I eventually get to my controllable swing speed for that day. I say "controllable" because some days I can swing a little faster, and some days I need to swing a little slower than what might be normal for me. The weather usually dictates my controllable swing speed.

If you have not tried this drill as yet, please do so. You will find yourself hitting crisper, more accurate shots. Below is a copy of a page of reminder notes I carry in with me when golfing that pertains to this drill.

"FEET TOGETHER DRILL

*Use this drill to get into the correct rhythm, tempo, and timing of the swing. 
*Place the feet close together.
*Hit first few shots off a tee while warming up.
*Once warmed up, hit balls with out a tee. 
*Once Rhythm, tempo, and timing are established for maximum distance, this is the swing that should be used for normal address positions.
*Try moving one foot back for an open/closed stance. Note ball flights."


----------

